# Welche Körbchengröße?



## Critical Pain (20. März 2010)

Welche Körbchengröße sollte eine Frau mindestens haben damit ihr sie attraktiv findet?


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2010)

... ichhabeinaugeaufdenthread....


----------



## Zero Rian (20. März 2010)

Körbchen große B ^^


----------



## Petersburg (20. März 2010)

Zu Klein gibt es doch fast nicht, was ich wirklich schlimm finde ist wenn eine Frau n Busen wie n Medizinball hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Bissel diskriminierend oder? Es gibt doch, soweit ich weiß, auch Körbchengröße A und B? Wieso tauchen die nicht in der Liste auf? Tz, tz, tz


----------



## Kremlin (20. März 2010)

Ich beurteile Frauen nicht nach ihrer Körbchengröße. 































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exitorz (20. März 2010)

Naja, was machst du wenn speeeddate mit einer mit grösse H hast aber ich sag jetzt mal net die hübscheste ist? wer auf H drückt is diskriminierend! Charakter und aussehn, aber net die obeweite


----------



## Galdos (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bissel diskriminierend oder? Es gibt doch, soweit ich weiß, auch Körbchengröße A und B? Wieso tauchen die nicht in der Liste auf? Tz, tz, tz



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt...insbesondere weil alles über D doch eher unästethisch groß ist, wie ich finde...wobei auch D schon hart an der Grenze sein kann...

A und B sollten also defintiv auch zur Wahl stehen, es gibt ja auch noch andere Merkmale an einer Frau, die wichtig sind (wie ich finde sogar wichtiger als die Oberweite), wie z. B. ein hübsches Gesicht, eine halbwegs gute Figur (bloß keine Magermodels!!) und nicht zuletzt muss der Charakter stimmen, sonst hat´s eh keinen Sinn...


----------



## Exitorz (20. März 2010)

Galdos schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt...insbesondere weil alles über D doch eher unästethisch groß ist, wie ich finde...wobei auch D schon hart an der Grenze ist...
> 
> A und B sollten also defintiv auch zur Wahl stehen...



falls sich jmd denkt ich bin ne frau, NEIn ich bin ein intelligentes nettes junges bürschtl das wert auf charakter legt (natürlcih auch a bissl auf aussehn)

danke für die zustimmung


----------



## Vanth1 (20. März 2010)

Ich mag frauen mit großen möpsen nicht,naja nur wenn sie zeigen das sie große möpse haben mit nem ausschnitt z.b....
Da starr ich immer auf die dinger und schaffe es nicht ernst zu bleiben und in ihr gesicht zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja scheiß drauf!Brüste sind toll!


Hmm mich störts nicht wenn mädchen körbchengröße A hätte,solange der rest gut ist,passts schon.
Aber was total eklig ist sind so tellergroße brustwarzen -.-


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Galdos schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt...insbesondere weil alles über D doch eher unästethisch groß ist, wie ich finde...wobei auch D schon hart an der Grenze sein kann...
> 
> A und B sollten also defintiv auch zur Wahl stehen, es gibt ja auch noch andere Merkmale an einer Frau, die wichtig sind (wie ich finde sogar wichtiger als die Oberweite), wie z. B. ein hübsches Gesicht, eine halbwegs gute Figur (bloß keine Magermodels!!) und nicht zuletzt muss der Charakter stimmen, sonst hat´s eh keinen Sinn...



/sign
Schön dass es hier noch Leute gibt, die ähnlich denken \o/


----------



## Dominau (20. März 2010)

Brüste.. schön und gut. aber wie schon gesagt gibt es noch wichtigere punkte.
Haare,  Figur, Charackter, Gesicht(!) 



Vanth schrieb:


> Aber was total eklig ist sind so tellergroße brustwarzen -.-




boaaa.. das ist wirklich eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. März 2010)

Mir fehlt
[X] Bierdosen zerdrücken sollte damit möglich sein


----------



## Linaria (20. März 2010)

verdammt habs mindestens überlesen, aber B sollts schon sein, auch wenn C perfekt ist, zu groß ist dann auch nix mehr, das hängt schneller als einem lieb ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (20. März 2010)

A bis H, das Verhalten und restliche Aussehen machts.

Wenn die Person charakterlich in Ordnung ist, ist mir doch egal was für ne Körbchengröße sie hat. Klar, Waschbrett muss nich sein - Aber Wassermelone in Originalgröße auch nich.



Tikume schrieb:


> Mir fehlt
> [X] Bierdosen zerdrücken sollte damit möglich sein



*prust*


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

Gesamtkonzept muss stimmen...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Ich würd sagen die mischung machts ^_^ Aber Körbchengrösse H...OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Galdos schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt...insbesondere weil alles über D doch eher unästethisch groß ist, wie ich finde...wobei auch D schon hart an der Grenze sein kann...




I hab ne Freundin die hat D. Willst du ihr alter wissen? Sie ist 14. So unrealistisch ist das nicht.


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

Zwischen B und C ist schön.
Ab D werden mir die schon wieder zu groß.


----------



## Perkone (21. März 2010)

Ich mag keine Großen Brüste bei Frauen ehrlich gesagt. Ich steh mehr auf eine kleine Größe. Außerdem ist das nicht Ausschlaggebend für mich. Mich interessiert viel mehr das Gesamtbild und Charakter. Was fang ich mit einer Frau an, die ne große Körbchengröße hat aber zB nix im Hirn oder oberflächlich ist ? Eine Frau sollte meiner Meinung nach mehr als ein Sexobjekt sein....
Wenn die Frau nett ist, einen guten Charakter und Hirn hat, solls mir egal sein wie groß die Brustweite ist.. Mir wayne ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. März 2010)

Wie misst man eigentlich die Brustgröße? Ich kann euch Beispiele zeigen, die mir gefallen, aber mit Maßen kenne ich mich nicht aus. =(


----------



## Darussios (21. März 2010)

Ich hab die letzte Option gewählt.

Es kommt natürlich an, auf welche Situation man jetzt die Umfrage bezieht.
Wenn es sich einfach um eine Dame auf der anderen Straßenseite handelt, die grad in die andere Richtung läuft und dafür ist die Umfrage gedacht und wir hier das wüssten, würden die meisten wohl mit "H" abstimmen.
Wenn es jetzt aber in der Umfrage darum geht, was man bei einer Frau attraktiv fände, die man vielleicht als feste Freundin haben möchte, wäre die letzte Option die sinnvollste.

Ich als oller Romantiker gehe natürlich vom 2ten Fall aus.
Bei ner Frau, an der man richtig Interesse zeigt, geht es in erster Linie nicht um ihre Brüste.
Da sind die inneren Werte entscheidend wie Charakter, Humor etc und dann erst kommen die äußeren Werte und ich nehme an, da stehen bei den meisten die Brüste auch hinten an.


----------



## Empedokles (21. März 2010)

Ich habe mal ein T-Shirt mit dem Aufdruck gesehen: "Ich habe auch Augen, du Arschloch." Fand ich persönlich lustig.

Ansonsten sagt es einiges über die Frauen aus, daß noch kein Gegen-Thread über Länge und Dicke gestartet wurde.


----------



## Lord Aresius (21. März 2010)

Mir passt alles vom Tennisball bis Handball, , Fussball wäre mir schon groß.

Meine Freundin passt in die Wunschmaße hinein *g*


----------



## Breakyou (21. März 2010)

Ich find das ganze Thema echt schlimm..vorallem wenn die eigene Freundin unzufrieden mit ihren Brüsten ist.
Dann muss man nicht noch als Mann meckern wenn sie nicht groß genug sind.
Ich find die größe egal aber sie müssen eine schöne Form haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Empedokles schrieb:


> Ansonsten sagt es einiges über die Frauen aus, daß noch kein Gegen-Thread über Länge und Dicke gestartet wurde.



Das muss ja net immer von den Frauen ausgehen hrhr


----------



## Zangor (21. März 2010)

Keine von den Abstimmöglichkeiten ist für mich die passende, selbst die letzte kommt mir etwas abwertend vor. Letztendlich entscheidet doch die Chemie, für wen man sich entscheidet. 

Ab einer gewissen Größe ist das ganze auch vom gesundheitlichen Aspekt der Frau nicht mehr gesund. Wer F, G oder H ankreuzt sollte einen Monat lang tag und nacht ein Provisorium in entsprechender Größe und GEWICHT tragen und anschließend hier dann nochmal dazu Stellung nehmen. 

An erster Stelle stehen Charakter, soziale und emotionale Kompetenz und Intellekt. Bei einer Frau die man wirklich liebt ist die Körbchengröße wohl eines der letzten Kriterien nach denen man geht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. März 2010)

Natürliche XXL...
Halt wir sind ja bei Brüsten :O.
Also Größe ist eig recht egal. Sollte nicht zu groß aber auch nicht zu klein sein :O. Solange es nicht ekelhaft hängt ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie misst man eigentlich die Brustgröße? Ich kann euch Beispiele zeigen, die mir gefallen, aber mit Maßen kenne ich mich nicht aus. =(




Du willst uns Beispielbrüste zeigen?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Du willst uns Beispielbrüste zeigen?



Und das von einen Moderator *g*



seanbuddha schrieb:


> I hab ne Freundin die hat D. Willst du ihr alter wissen? Sie ist 14. So unrealistisch ist das nicht.


Unästhetisch =/= unrealistisch


----------



## Reo_MC (21. März 2010)

Mir kommts net auf die Größe an, sondern auf die Form. Hängebrüste -> Pfui. OK ich werde die Frauen dann nicht vom Stuhl kicken und schreien: "WAAAAGH Hängetitten vernichtet sie!", aber das ist einfach nicht mein Stil :>


----------



## Manowar (22. März 2010)

A und B standen nicht zur Auswahl? Das ist in der Tat nen Gehirnschuss für den TE..

85B -> best *g*

Ich hatte mal ne Freundin, die hatte nichtmal nen A Körbchen. Sie war leider ziemlich unzufrieden damit, aber ich fand sie trotzdem sehr sexy.
Ergo meine Fazit -> Titten sind nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. März 2010)

Critical schrieb:


> Welche Körbchengröße sollte eine Frau mindestens haben damit ihr sie attraktiv findet?




also wer nur auf die Körbchengröße achtet um eine Frau attraktiv zu finden,scheint ein grundsätzliches Problem mit Frauen zu haben.das ganze fällt dann auch mehr unter die Kategorie Fetisch und Mutterkomplex und so...
also wenn ich eine Frau erstmalig betrachte,dann schau ich zuerst ins Gesicht und wenn das interessant ist, dann schau ich mir den Rest dazu auch noch an


----------



## Rikkui (22. März 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt find ich Brüste nicht grad wichtig, ich hab ne freundin die hat Körbchengröße B und bin vollkommen zufrieden hauptsache die Chemie stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... und so übergroße dinger find ich au net grad schön :/


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

Vor allem was Größer ist als C hab ich Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds persönlich unschön wenn eine Frau so riesige Brüste hat ^^
So A - C ist in Ordnung aber da ist dann auch Ende.


----------



## Ennia (22. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ... ichhabeinaugeaufdenthread....



wieso, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Tschambalaia (22. März 2010)

In der Umfrage fehlen die Grössen Doppel D und Doppel Orbit. Ich hätte für Doppel Orbit gestimmt.


----------



## Manowar (22. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> wieso, wenn man fragen darf?




Weil A und B gefehlt haben, womit es schon diskrimierend war.
Und nach diversen Aussagen, hätte es eskalieren können.

Für diesen vorbildchen Post, müsste man mir eine Verwarnungen wegstreichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2010)

puh, ich trau mich mal hier rein. Wenn Alice kommt, sagt Bescheid.

Instant-Attraktiv an der Gesamtperson wirkt bei mir ab gutem B bis C... das ist "genau mein Ding, Baby" (Copyright Austin Powers).

Liebe oder echte Zuneigung stehen natürlich auf einem ganz anderen Blatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gehn optische Merkmale ziemlich schnell die Bedeutungsskala runter.

Macht mal einen mit Haaren auf... wie lang sollen die Haare der Mädels sein? Ich find erst ab "über die Schulter" attraktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles vorher ist ... weniger schön =)


----------



## Pymonte (22. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> wieso, wenn man fragen darf?



Weil vielleicht jemand Bilder von Brüsten postet, damit man daran die Brustgröße erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würd ich auch ein Auge drauf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum gibts keine Mehrfachauswahl? B,C und D find ich ganz ok. Bei allem drüber kommt es dann mehr auf die Frau "dahinter" an, wenn es zum Körper passt und dementsprechend noch ästhetisch ist, dann ok. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Dann noch ein paar Fakten, zur BH Größen Ermittlung:

Unterbrustumfang und Brustumfang (an der weitesten Stelle) ermitteln. Körbchengröße AAA sind 8cm Differenz zwischen Brustumfang und Unterbrustumfang, AA sind 10 cm Differenz, A sind 12 cm Differenz, B sind 14cm Differenz, C+++ sind dann immer 2cm Differenzen (und weniger). 

Die Angabe erfolgt dann folgendermaßen Unterbrustumfang Körbchengröße, also z.B. 75 A (=75cm Unterbrustumfang und 87cm Brustumfang). Wobei natürlich auch Form, Auswirkung der Gravitation etc pp Faktoren sind, die man mit einbeziehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein biologisches Schmankerl: Brüste dieser Größe sind ja evolviert, weil wir nicht mehr auf allen Vieren gehen und daher der Hintern als sexuelles Merkmal nicht mehr so offensichtlich ist. Bei Schimpansen (und anderen Primaten) sind daher die Brüste auch recht klein (und dienen eben nur als Milchdrüsen) und die Hintern dafür sehr stark hervorgehoben sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Menschen dient die Brust sozusagen als Ersatz für den Hintern, da der weibliche Ausschnitt zwei "pralle Backen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 simuliert. Genetisch wird das sogar durch die Theorie bestätigt, dass Frauen mit einem großen Po meist kleinere Brüste haben (und vice versa), da hier unterschiedliche hormonale Präferenzen sind (können natürlich auch parallel beide existieren^^). Daher ist der Hintern ja auch noch ein sekundäres Geschlechtsmerkmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, in ein paar Jahrtausenden vielleicht nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2010)

Saw enough ape-butt today, thank you very much...


----------



## Bitialis (22. März 2010)

Naja Frauen aufgrund ihrer Körbchengröße zu bewerten is iwie flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..
Klar gibts Männer die stehen auf große Brüste und auch andere..
Ich finde eine schöne Form ist viel wichtiger als die Größe.. Was will ich mit D wenn se am Bauchnabel hängen?!
Da nehm ich doch lieber eine mit einem A/B-Körbchen wos einfach schön aussieht


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2010)

Es ist nicht die Größe die zählt. Sie müssen vom Gesamtbild her passen. Außerdem kommt es auch drauf an, wie sie an dem Fräulein so aussehen. So finde ich es einfach nicht toll, wenn ein kleines Persönchen einen Atombusen hat. Um es kurz zu machen: Es kommt viel mehr auf die Proportionen an, als auf die pure Größe.


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich kann euch Beispiele zeigen, die mir gefallen



Mach mal :>


----------



## Descartes (22. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie misst man eigentlich die Brustgröße? Ich kann euch Beispiele zeigen, die mir gefallen, aber mit Maßen kenne ich mich nicht aus. =(



Geh einfach in Supermarkt und nehm mal 2 melonen zu hand und miss den umfang den rest erledigen die spezis für dich hier xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

Körbchengröße ist mir wurscht.
Rein von den äußeren Merkmalen achte ich eher auf das Gesicht und den Bauch.


----------



## sympathisant (22. März 2010)

gesicht muss stimmen. die restliche figur natürlich auch ... aber mal ehrlich: wirklich spass machen zweimal A nicht.


----------



## Tymion (22. März 2010)

Also ein mindest Maß an Körbchengröße muss eine Frau definitiv nicht haben!

Wenn se groß sind gut, wenn nicht dann nicht. Außerdem kommt es dann eher auf die Form an, lieber B und schön rund als doppel D bis zum Bauch.....

Stell mir grad vor.... doppel D, Gesicht wie Quasi Modo und ne Warze im Gesicht....Du hast aber schönes Brüste, komm her Baby................ *kotz*


----------



## Hinack (22. März 2010)

Also Größe I muss es ja mindestens sein, sonst no go sag ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



</ironie>

Is eigentlich wayne, sollte halt zum rest des Körpers passen ^^


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenenedh (22. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der BH ist eindeutig zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (22. März 2010)

Kennt ihr dieses Tattoo modell michelle bombshell?
Solche dinger wie die sind schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,sind zwar nicht echt aber was solls^^


----------



## Vanth1 (22. März 2010)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Der BH ist eindeutig zu klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oder die brüste zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Is es schlimm, wenn ich bei den Alphabetischen Begriffen, nicht gleich die passenden Brüste in meinem Kopf auftauchen? Hab echt keine Ahnung, was wie gross sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sags mal so: "Grösser als ne Honigmelone!"

Ps: Aber je grösser die Brüste sind, umso schwerer fällt es mir, mit dem Rest der Frau auseinanderzusetzen. Deshalb bevorzuge ich Frauen mit zu grossen Brüsten aus den Weg zu gehen oder ein kurzes Schwätzchen zu halten, während ich mit Frauen mit kleineren Brüsten besser in Gespräche reinkomme.
Is einfach so, ich kanns (noch) nicht verhindern. Deshalb weiche ich aus.
Vllt is auch das der Grund, das Frauen mit zu grossen Brüsten zurückhaltener sind, tiefe Gespräche zu führen, da einfach 2 riesige Probleme im Weg stehen :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 2 riesige Probleme



Du Banause : /
Das sind von Gott gegebene Geschenke, die Männer zu beglücken...und keine Probleme : /


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du Banause : /
> Das sind von Gott gegebene Geschenke, die Männer zu beglücken...und keine Probleme : /



Natürlich gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, aber mich blockieren sie nur... ich komme einfach in kein Gesprächsfluss. Wenn du jetzt aber mit mir Philosophieren willst, legst du dich mit dem falschen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war Mitglied im Club der lebenden Philosofen (haha! - Wichtigtuerisch tuht) !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Natürlich gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, aber mich blockieren sie nur... ich komme einfach in kein Gesprächsfluss. Wenn du jetzt aber mit mir Philosophieren willst, legst du dich mit dem falschen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du meinst wohl Philosophen oder^^?


----------



## Tabuno (22. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du meinst wohl Philosophen oder^^?


Darüber könnte man philosophieren. :<


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Hier geht es nicht um Philosophie, sondern um weibliche Brüste. -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Ich hätte gerne die Philosophie der weiblichen Brust...

Achja dieses Rosa Vieh da oben... das ist viel zu klein das gibt schreckliche Druckmale...


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne die Philosophie der weiblichen Brust...



Wieso war es klar, dass das ausgerechnet von dir kommt? ><


----------



## Tokkrash (22. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Elenenedh schrieb:


> Der BH ist eindeutig zu klein



Genau richtig so, nein im ernst kommt mehr auf die Person an sich an und nicht auf die Körbchengroße


----------



## MasterXoX (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind geil! Weiß aber nicht ob sie echt sind ^^


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

So und jetzt postet jeder noch eine Frau, mit den Brüsten die ihm gefallen! Yay \o/


----------



## marion9394 (23. März 2010)

Für alle die mal die Kombination aus Körbchengröße und verschiedenen Sportart testen wollen: 
Das war mal ne nette Kampangne von der Sport-BH Firma^^

seeehr genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick mich vorallem hüfen und körbchengröße riesengroß ist sehr genial^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Für alle die mal die Kombination aus Körbchengröße und verschiedenen Sportart testen wollen:
> Das war mal ne nette Kampangne von der Sport-BH Firma^^
> 
> seeehr genial
> ...



Der Schock BH ist AUF KEINEN FALL eine Entwicklung von Männern!


----------



## sympathisant (23. März 2010)

danke für den link.


----------



## Kremlin (23. März 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> [BILD]



Viieeeel vieeeeel zu groß.


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitiv net echt *würg*


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht man doch sind nicht echt schau mal zwischen die Brüste da ist sone macke? ist das euch auch aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Deanne (23. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Weil vielleicht jemand Bilder von Brüsten postet, damit man daran die Brustgröße erklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur weil zwei Frauen die gleiche Körbchengröße haben, sehen ihre Brüste nicht identisch aus. Die eine hat besseres Bindegewebe und straffere Brüste, die andere nicht. Dazu hängt die Erscheinung der Brüste auch von der Körpergröße und der Figur an sich ab. Ein B-Cup sieht an einer molligen Frau ganz anders aus, als an einer sehr schlanken. Ich find es beispielsweise ganz schrecklich, wenn große oder rundliche Frauen sehr kleine Brüste haben. Sowas passt einfach nicht und stört das Gesamtbild. Die Oberweite muss zum Rest der Frau passen, dann kann jede Größe schön aussehen.

Die Brüste auf dem letzten Bild sind meiner Meinung nach übrigens nicht echt. Ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass natürliche Brüste so extrem rund und prall sind. Da wird der Chirurg schon ordentlich nachgeholfen haben.


----------



## marion9394 (23. März 2010)

Alles besser als AA - das darf nur ein Mann ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (23. März 2010)

Die Zahl vor dem Buchstaben ist nicht gerade unwichig.. ;-) Ein 75E ist was ganz anderes als ein 105E :-D Unechte Brüste gehen aber gar nicht (wie die vorher geposteten), da lieber sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.pagekick.com/zehn-minuten-brueste-angucken


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Die Zahl vor dem Buchstaben ist nicht gerade unwichig.. ;-) Ein 75E ist was ganz anderes als ein 105E :-D Unechte Brüste gehen aber gar nicht (wie die vorher geposteten), da lieber sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind natürliche das sieht ja ein Blinder ^^ aber die passen auch zu ihr keine ahnung warum sich so viele Frauen unters messer legen


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Das sind natürliche das sieht ja ein Blinder ^^ aber die passen auch zu ihr keine ahnung warum sich so viele Frauen unters messer legen



Medien und Umwelt induzierte Psychosen... und der Drang... ewig jung und hübsch sein zu wollen...


----------



## Chrigi26 (23. März 2010)

Hiho Leute,

bin jetzt zwar auch net so der Kenner, aber für mich sollte das Gesamtpaket stimmen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Traum der Männer/Frauen, auf ewig verheiratet zu bleiben, leider Gottes (zu) oft schief geht (=Scheidung), ist zwar der Charakter (Nein, kein lvl 80er...) extrem wichtig für eine langanhaltende Beziehung, nichtsdestotrotz ist das Aussehen ein nicht gerade unwichtiger Faktor. Denn nicht selten gehen Ehen daran kaputt, dass Mann/Frau nicht mehr mit dem Aussehen zufrieden sind (Stichwort Affäre und solche Spässe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Man sollte sowohl physisch als auch psychisch befriedigt sein von einer Ehe oder Beziehung.

Wenn es direkt um die Grösse geht, sollten "sie" vor allem erstmal Original sein, und gute Proportionen haben, im Verhältnis zum Körper.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist doch mal ein gutes Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Megan Fox Fan sei*

So long, 

Chrigi

P.S.: Tokkrash, wer ist denn die schöne Frau in deiner Signatur, und
*WTF* sind das da für Ringe mit japanischen Schriftzeichen auf der Verpackung davon?^^


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Nelly Furtado nicht nur schön sondern auch eine gute Sängerin ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2010)

Keine Flachbrüste aber auch keine Dreifach Z Größe.
Also eher die Goldene Mitte.
(Denke das ist dann sowas zwischen b-c aber hab da keine Ahnung von^^)
Sowas im Dreh von megan Fox ist schon ganz angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh und natürlich echt.
*schüttelt sich bei dem Anblick von Barbie Plastik Brüsten*


----------



## marion9394 (24. März 2010)

> *WTF* sind das da für Ringe mit japanischen Schriftzeichen auf der Verpackung davon?^^



Das ist ein Haarknoten, damit macht man sich einen Dutt :-) Damit der nicht so leer ist^^ Warum man das in der Sig hat - ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Friseur?? ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

